# Bad news, truly Orphaned dad (not that way)



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

No question I got more days in when my wife and daughter were skiing as well. That'll make a difference for you, being the one and only.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

horses are like motorcycles for women. you can never win vs. horses.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

For what you'll get for the equipment I'd keep it and float her the cash for the saddle. Never know, may get a day or two out of come winter. Are horses a full year thing?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

f00bar said:


> For what you'll get for the equipment I'd keep it and float her the cash for the saddle. Never know, may get a day or two out of come winter. Are horses a full year thing?


Thats a pretty good idea f00bar. Yes horse riding is year round. 
Plus if need be I can always loan it out. Sometimes I get friends or friends of friends looking to borrow gear. This would let me pay it forward. 

In addition *all* her hard gear is at best $100-$150 3 yrs old, good shape but still that is all it is worth


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Gotta let her do what she's passionate about. Honestly, it's gotta be tough to keep people passionate about snowboarding in the Midwest.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> For what you'll get for the equipment I'd keep it and float her the cash for the saddle. Never know, may get a day or two out of come winter. Are horses a full year thing?


Dude,.. truly sorry to hear that! I know you really enjoyed getting out with your kids. I think f00bar's advice is a good idea if you can swing it financially. I mean just ask Neni,.. she rides 'n' slides! You could actually end up spendng _double_ the time you have been with her!



ShredLife said:


> horses are like motorcycles for women. you can never win vs. horses.


*^this^* Most definitely ^this^

Also,… I hate to add insult to injury, but I feel the need to offer a word of warning,.. Just as a motorcycle often increases a dude's "hotness" factor with the ladies,..? A girl/woman on a horse,.. is somehow just _that much Hotter!!_  :laugh: If you want to keep an eye on her with the boys like you did with alla them park rats,..?? You better take her up on joinin' in with the lessons!  :lol:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

orphaned ...and a foster dad...ski bus chaperone. I'd keep the equip and float a loan for the saddle...but otoh kids got to learn there are trade-off's and committments...closing doors to open other ones. But at the core, I figure its there stuff they get to decide what to do with it...

but get it the hell out of my basement...lol...my daughter is between apartments for 1 month and I got a basement load of shit...unanounced 

my amount of riding days have slipped...but me gots hopes...now if it will just snow.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

sorry to hear you got orphaned, but think of all the good time you have had documented right here.

Keep the gear, give her some cash or help her find some equipt the TT way (craigs list) to pursue her dream.
This will give her the optionto get a few rides in, if she has the time, maybe during the holidays.

I am lucky my son rides full time, even more this year, as he has decided to join a freestyle team. daughter is hit or miss.

If you ever feel like taking a trip out east. give me a holler. our hills are not that high, only 1k vert. but still fun to ride, and plenty of them.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Offer to buy the gear from your daughter? Then you've a loan set that you can 'loan' back to her.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I feel the same way this year... My KS riding buddies are only doing 6 days or so this coming season. So I might end up just going by myself for a week or two. I have the gear, will have a season pass, so I'm not wasting it. Yeah, I guess it's not as much fun by yourself but I'll still have a blast.

At least your daughter isn't interested in can chasing (barrel racing). I have been riding horses since I was 6 or 7 y/o and I just really never took after it. I can appreciate a good horse and am a fair rider, it's just not a "lifestyle" I'm crazy about. Once she spends more time around them and sees how much all of it costs she might change her mind. One of the most expensive hobbies I've seen, especially if you're rodeoing or competing. Makes snowboarding look like child's play.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Why does everyone and I mean EVERYONE act like this is the death of snowboarding to them?

I did a 180 day season where 90% of that was riding by myself in a state full of no one I knew. If you want to ride, you'll ride, sometimes it is good to have hobbies outside of what everyone else is doing. 

Hell, even now when I live in a town full of people I know and a resort in my backyard I still ride probably 80 plus days by myself. As long as I'm having fun who cares, that seems like something that's lost on people. 

My .02 cents go out and ride.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

acutally Kansas, she is looking into purchasing a horse.....:facepalm3: not in my income bracket. We have looked into leasing as well. Currently she is bartering work for horse. She spends a lot of time around the horses and it is a passion that she has had from early childhood.
I have family that owns horses, not locally. They tried explaining the costs associated and she hears them but doesn't hear them....follow...Vet bills alone can kill you. It is a rich mans hobby and that isn't us

She has done hunter jumper from many years and wants to get back into that. Barrel racing is also not out of the question and has been brought up to her. 

She placed 1st in a competition a few weeks back making her eligible for a show at the State Fair this year. She is entered into that, Im not totally sure but I think it is a big show and will be a great experience for her.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

BA maybe it came across a little wrong then. 
Its not the death of my riding, actually this yr I"ll end up with 3 season passes. I have a few trips already planned with forum members that won't change. 

It may just be harder to motivate myself or sell to my wife that I"m taking the whole day to ride. What may actually happen since I'm a very early riser is this. I don't have to wait for anyone in the mornings now. Make 1st chair, ride the park all fresh and no crowds, when the hill gets crowded around lunch, bail and head home. 
I can get 3-5 hours of awesome riding in this way without taking away to much family time and the hill is 30 minutes from my door to butt on a lift

So not the death of my riding but like I said before. The path is going to be much different and I"m not sure where it will lead, thats all


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I might be the minority but I actually like riding by myself. Singles line always tend to move faster and I don't have to wait for anyone. Find some people who are stoked as much as you and go riding with them or just go solo. Put on your headphones and just ride.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

slyder said:


> BA maybe it came across a little wrong then.
> Its not the death of my riding, actually this yr I"ll end up with 3 season passes. I have a few trips already planned with forum members that won't change.
> 
> It may just be harder to motivate myself or sell to my wife that I"m taking the whole day to ride. What may actually happen since I'm a very early riser is this. I don't have to wait for anyone in the mornings now. Make 1st chair, ride the park all fresh and no crowds, when the hill gets crowded around lunch, bail and head home.
> ...


That's pretty much what I do. 3 to 5 hours of riding = you'll be able to ride more days because you're not killing yourself doing open to closes. 

That post wasn't directed at you, just everyone I've seen that's my age or older that loses friends/family/riding buddies as they age.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Think many of you are missing his point. He's a bit sad because it was something he got to do with his daughter. Which there are few things. Now he's reached the "don't walk near me when we're at the mall" stage.

The only solution is to find her a boyfriend who snowboards.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmm... as you may know, I'm a passionate horserider myself. And I always thought that it perfectly complements with snowboarding. There's a white season and there's a green season . And... both maintain strong legs n core for each other. In winter when it's snowboarding high season, horseriding contests have their off season and one's only hacking and training, which can be done during the week. I usually horseride Mon-Thur and hit the mtn Fri-Sun, rinse repeat. Goes well hand in hand. As soon as contest season begins, the lifts stop to spin and then I put my full attention to horseriding all weekends.

So... if she isn't _urged_ to choose between the two activities by _you_ (money, school whatever) there's no reason the abandon one for the other. If e.g. money for gear is the reason she thinks she has to chose between the two, you may make her the proposition to only get new gear for A every other year since she wants to concentrate and get gear for B now.

If she's simply in the "leave me alone, I wanna do _my_ thing - whatever it is -" stage... it won't help if you pick up horseriding... sit it out. She may come back one day and ride with you again.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

f00bar said:


> Think many of you are missing his point. He's a bit sad because it was something he got to do with his daughter. Which there are few things. Now he's reached the "don't walk near me when we're at the mall" stage.
> 
> The only solution is to find her a boyfriend who snowboards.


how about a snowboarding horse?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> how about a snowboarding horse?


Actually, that's a pretty good idea since skijöring is perfect for area which have wide flats. Slyder, you have wide flats, eh? And that horse in the vid was ridden _very_ slowly (I couldn't tame my TB down to canter _that_ slow in snow ) so there's a lot of more "action" possible.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Shred that is awesome !!! 
I've done snowboarding behind a snowmobile, never thought of a horse ahhaha

all great posts, thanks guys !! Will for sure keep everyone updated as things progress


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

slyder said:


> Shred that is awesome !!!
> I've done snowboarding behind a snowmobile, never thought of a horse ahhaha
> 
> all great posts, thanks guys !! Will for sure keep everyone updated as things progress


don't try it with a motorcycle.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

f00bar said:


> Think many of you are missing his point. He's a bit sad because it was something he got to do with his daughter. Which there are few things. Now he's reached the "don't walk near me when we're at the mall" stage.
> 
> The only solution is to find her a boyfriend who snowboards.


Exactly. It's not a loss of riding buddy thing as much as it is an empty nester thing. 

This past January was the last time I rode with my daughter. At least for the observable future. She's now entering her final year of premed studies and simultaneously switching schools so she's moving there. I always thought I'm not an empty nester type but it does feel bittersweet I suppose. Now I guess I'll bee looking forward to teaching my gandkids to snowboard some day.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Now he's reached the "don't walk near me when we're at the mall" stage.


Man that hurts.

It's tough to realize they'll move on.........


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Man that hurts.
> 
> It's tough to realize they'll move on.........


Don't worry, she'll soon enter the stage where anything that comes out of her mouth you'll be questioning how this person is even related to you. It's all checks and balances.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Don't worry, she'll soon enter the stage where anything that comes out of her mouth you'll be questioning how this person is even related to you. It's all checks and balances.


Luckily I have only boys.....
Mother goddess spared me that moment when she says "you just don't get it dad, I love him".
:blowup:




Btw sorry Slyder... I got no advice for you. Except... Suck it up, It gets worse


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Luckily I have only boys.....
> Mother goddess spared me that moment when she says "you just don't get it dad, I love him".


That's why I thank providence every day I'm a woman (and a pretty easygoing mother at that). My husband *deals* with our daughter's romantic life. Like I can see he makes an effort to accept certain hard truths. I'm more of a realist.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> F1EA said:
> 
> 
> > Luckily I have only boys.....
> ...


Just keep reminding him the pill is to help with her acme
...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Slyder...the next progression...just don't run into the back of the horse and spoon it..spook it..might get your ass kicked or your teeth knocked out...depending if ur regular or goofy.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If you can get to Bend Oregon, you can stay with me for free. And I'll try to help you get discounted tickets. No reason not to enjoy your empty nest.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> That's why I thank providence every day I'm a woman (and a pretty easygoing mother at that). My husband *deals* with our daughter's romantic life. Like I can see he makes an effort to accept certain hard truths. I'm more of a realist.


yeah girls' dads have it rough. My wife has 3 more sisters... now that was a father in distress. hahahaha


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

slyder said:


> BA maybe it came across a little wrong then.
> Its not the death of my riding, actually this yr I"ll end up with 3 season passes. I have a few trips already planned with forum members that won't change.
> 
> It may just be harder to motivate myself or sell to my wife that I"m taking the whole day to ride. What may actually happen since I'm a very early riser is this. I don't have to wait for anyone in the mornings now. Make 1st chair, ride the park all fresh and no crowds, when the hill gets crowded around lunch, bail and head home.
> ...


I do this a lot too. If the snow sucks or it gets crazy busy, I just say eff it and head home. That's the best part about having a season pass, you don't feel like you have to get your money's every day out. For me and my aggressiveness, it means I'm less likely to get an exhaustion related injury.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

F1EA said:


> Suck it up, It gets worse


not the support I need  right now this pales in comparison to the dating issues going on right now. A 21 yr old started texting her, she's 15. We slapped that shit down IMMEDIATELY !!!! I honestly think if this guy should up at our house I'd be in jail right now for pounding his ass. Bad side of social media



wrathfuldeity said:


> Slyder...the next progression...just don't run into the back of the horse and spoon it..spook it..might get your ass kicked or your teeth knocked out...depending if ur regular or goofy.


I know to many ppl injured pretty good by horses. I think I'll stick to urban boarding with a snowmobile



ridinbend said:


> If you can get to Bend Oregon, you can stay with me for free. And I'll try to help you get discounted tickets. No reason not to enjoy your empty nest.


I will take you up on it for sure if I can ever get out west to some real mountain riding. In my mind all this cost savings of kids not riding should translate back into me being able to ride more and more places :jumping1: right, now to sell that line to the wife :embarrased1:



Deacon said:


> I do this a lot too. If the snow sucks or it gets crazy busy, I just say eff it and head home. That's the best part about having a season pass, you don't feel like you have to get your money's every day out. For me and my aggressiveness, it means I'm less likely to get an exhaustion related injury.


I used to ride open to close. Body just can't do that as much. I do like the shorter sessions, I seem to get more work done and still have fun and progress. Only issue is as the day goes on my younger friends start to show up, we all start riding, I hit the park hard again. This is where I find myself pushing it to hard. Not that spring chicken anymore. 
looking forward to Boho with ya Deacon, we will ride open-close there for sure !!! No old guys need apply for that week ahahahaha


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

So many random thoughts I have and I don’t know where to start so Imma justa gonna ramble. 

Both my kids were less interested in the slopes this winter. The few times it was all three of us went badly. I have no idea what this winter will bring. I’m just glad for the moments when it went well. 

This morning I wanted to go for a bike ride. I didn’t because my daughter was staying over, and leaves for work soon after she wakes up. I missed her yesterday morning because my son and I did a 5k. The 20 minutes I had with her this morning are most of the time I’ll have alone with her the entire week and most of the time I'll see her at all aside from watching her at the barn in a few days. If I’d gone biking I’d hardly see her at all.

When my kids were born I had this dream of them being big enough one day to do the things loved and we’d do them together. Well… they kinda had their own ideas! And that was, in the end, a good thing. I mean I was skier until my son decided he wanted to learn snowboarding! 

And even when it goes “my way” it isn’t gonna be on my schedule. This week my son became obsessed with learning chords and songs on his guitar. Never mind he’s been ignoring his guitar for years! 

The rest of you don’t know this but I know Slyder and like his daughter my daughter also rides horses. The only thing keeping me from riding with her is that her lessons are currently during my visitation time and I would just get a few minutes with my son those days. So I go to watch and then head back. Her lessons will be moving to a new time soon and I’ll try to start riding lessons at that point. So definitely do the lessons with her. If it cuts into your snowboarding time then you know you’ve done the right thing. 

PS - horse riding or not we still gonna ride the slopes this winter!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

The last few days i had this season at our local, with Sneaky was all about me just being the chauffeur...! When he got there that was it until he was hungry and wanted me to cook him some lunch, and same again till close...

And he is 9...! was off with his mates enjoying himself in the park having fun and just forgot all about me...

I feel for you, but i ride most days on my own, so it doesn't stress me, just nice to see him out and active...

Horses, WOW you'll end up selling your soul to fund that love...! Probably the only thing that will cost you more than her getting married, i don;t envy you that at all... 

I think some of the other suggestions about buying the gear from her, and then loaning it back to her if she wants to ride is the most sensible, kids have a funny way of trying to sell the same stuff again and again in my opinion if you let them get away with it, and like you say, 2nd hand gear has very little value anyway, if you lend her the money it is never a loan... Haha


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

slyder said:


> acutally Kansas, she is looking into purchasing a horse.....:facepalm3: not in my income bracket. We have looked into leasing as well. Currently she is bartering work for horse. She spends a lot of time around the horses and it is a passion that she has had from early childhood.
> I have family that owns horses, not locally. They tried explaining the costs associated and she hears them but doesn't hear them....follow...Vet bills alone can kill you. It is a rich mans hobby and that isn't us


No doubt an expensive lifestyle, google Rita Crundwell LOL.

I ride alone all the time, friends don't ride or can't get off the bunny hills. Great tho to get out there early when the snow is still good before the crowds hit and lines get long.

I'd hold her gear hostage for a while, I took a lil detour from snowboarding in college but then came back when I had more time/money.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

slyder said:


> Its not the death of my riding, actually this yr I"ll end up with 3 season passes. I have a few trips already planned with forum members that won't change.


Where are you all getting passes next year? I'll probably get one around here in addition to GP this season.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

slyder said:


> acutally Kansas, she is looking into purchasing a horse.....:facepalm3: not in my income bracket. We have looked into leasing as well. Currently she is bartering work for horse. She spends a lot of time around the horses and it is a passion that she has had from early childhood.
> I have family that owns horses, not locally. They tried explaining the costs associated and she hears them but doesn't hear them....follow...Vet bills alone can kill you. It is a rich mans hobby and that isn't us


And the shoeing... 290bucks here every 6-8 weeks. And the competition fees, trailer, truck... The tack n clothing is rather cheap (except the saddles) cos it lasts forever but the ongoing costs for a own horse are really very high. I had to wait a long time till I was able to afford one.

But if you can find someone who shares, it can be pretty affordable. I've done this many years... worked in the barn for lessons, payed a very low amount to the owners to ride their horses (which were happy that they didn't have to workout the horse every day, so it's a win-win). Over here, it's very common that horse owners share their horses. 

I'd really recommend you this sharing route and wait some years with a own one... I've seen so many teen girls who were super passionate for horses but completely lost it when the first boyfriends showed up. However, those who still prefer the smell of a barn over going out at 18y/o usually keep that passion forever. But I'd support her lessons and competitions: it's great when you learn to ride n compete early on as this sport has a rather flat learning curve where huge amount of hours in the saddle are needed to get decent. Good luck!


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Do you think that she really isn't going to ride at all if you keep her gear? I'm guessing that while the frequency of her riding may decrease it won' stop entirely so hold onto her stuff if you can.

I ride by myself most of the time - my hill is about 10 minutes from my door so I go mostly on Saturday and Sunday mornings for an hour and a half (its a 300 ft hill with about 5-6 decent runs) and then bail before the rug rats show up. Actually, the only time I rode with someone last year was with Slyder at Alpine Valley and I'm looking forward to riding with him some more this coming season.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Take your daughter out west. I promise you riding Breck, Vail or any of those large resorts will rival her love for horses. With a passion for snow, it's impossible not to be stoked after traveling out there.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a niece who lived in Winter Park and skied with her parents all the time. I taught her how to snowboard. She nagged her parents for years for a horse and they gave in maybe 3-4 years ago? They bought a used horse and she did competitions.. boarding the horse taught her a lot about responsibility (she traded board for the horse for working at the stable). She was obsessed with the horse before she got it and the first few years. Now she is sort of weaning herself off the horse (or just out-growing it?) and she doesn't really talk about it so much. They are going to sell the horse when she goes away to college this fall. With as obsessed as she was with it, I am surprised to see her move on past the horse. Now, who knows if she will get back into skiing someday? With going away to college, change is the only thing that is guaranteed.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My passes will be Alpine, glad your getting a pass this season Palmer. Granite Peak, I have a few trips, day and weekend planned so pays to do that and they have a longer season. Then Mt Bohmeia, our week trip there pays for itself to get the pass. 

I already mentioned to her that I can not afford to get rental gear and lift ticket for her if she decides to go 1-3 times riding. One of her best friends skis, so I immediately saw the wheels turning when this point was brought up. So I'm thinking the gear is staying. No season pass for her, but already, the plan may change.

For the horse, she currently is bartering work for horse. We've explored leasing. We found many free or cheap purchase horses but that is not an option. VET, boarding, shoeing, feed, etc. she does not see the actual cost involved and I will not be buying a horse. HELL she doesn't even drive yet. Trying to get her to see the reality is quite difficult but this is where strong parenting comes into play !!
Mossf I feel ya for sure, her show is this weekend not later. I'll let you know how she does and send you a pic. 

Spending time with her at the stable or slope. I do try to give her as much attention as possible. If I don't the wrong type of guy will and we have already forced, driven, and stampeded those few that have tried right out of her life !!!

great posts and info...as usual


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

racer357 said:


> Take your daughter out west. I promise you riding Breck, Vail or any of those large resorts will rival her love for horses. With a passion for snow, it's impossible not to be stoked after traveling out there.


^Slyder the above is a great idea...maybe get her thinking about college out west...then you can take vacations to go ride. 

Also its not over yet...my daughter has been trying to get me to go riding...downhill biking...and me thinks she might be trying to do me in.:injured:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't know, timing really is everything... when I was younger I went skiing, it was "ok", I didn't really care to do it again though... 

A few years later a few buddies decided it would be fun to hit Wolf for Easter. Crap rental gear, no real lesson... Didn't matter at all, I was hooked and had to do it again. I think the next trip was mostly planned before crossing back over the CO border.

Circumstances change, but there are a few "lifetime" loves that don't. I think for me they're fishing, mechanicking, guns, and snow. Who knows, maybe both horses and riding could be for your daughter.

Either way, keep running those no good bastards off... 15 is too young for wasting time on that kind of shit.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

_Offroad-_kjöring (the Swiss version)... gonna check this out myself, hub was intrigued  looks like fun.
Maybe it's something for you as well!
https://vimeo.com/128822323


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Neni
 the dressage and style of blader guy could be improved :hairy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Neni
> the dressage and style of blader guy could be improved :hairy:


You mean to apply the main dressage marks of _Gaits_ (freedom and regularity of movement), _Impulsion_ (desire to move forward, elasticity of steps, roundness) and _Submission_ (attention and confidence, harmony with rider, lightness of movements, acceptance) to the skater? Could lead to interesting discussions :laugh:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Update....*

So I didn't sell her gear, nor did I pay her to keep it. Thought about it and couldn't justify it. Felt like I was spoiling/rewarding something that shouldn't be rewarded. Kinda follow.....

So...now onto the horse, yep I said horse :censored1:
Very long story, no I can't afford a horse but we now have one. Again long story details not worth the typing. 



















We have the stable she works at is 5 minutes door-to-door. She is getting a job to pay for boarding. She has been riding a lot and her and my wife went out riding for a bit as well. 










I got bored today and made her her B-day gift as well. Her horses name in horseshoes.










Sooo this is where I"m currently at..


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

slyder said:


> So I didn't sell her gear, nor did I pay her to keep it. Thought about it and couldn't justify it. Felt like I was spoiling/rewarding something that shouldn't be rewarded. Kinda follow.....
> 
> So...now onto the horse, yep I said horse :censored1:
> Very long story, no I can't afford a horse but we now have one. Again long story details not worth the typing.
> ...


Your a pretty fucking awesome dad. Lucky kids....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Your a pretty fucking awesome dad. Lucky kids....


Ditto...and ur letting her figure out what she wants to invest in...I'm sure she will be a confident, competent young woman that knows what she wants, willing to get after it and own it.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Way to go Slyder !!!!

As parents, as much as we would like our children to find pleasure in the same activities as we do, such is not always the case.

My wife and I, like all parents, have many goals for our children. But perhaps the most important one that we have strived to achieve is the following:

Expose them to as many activities that time and budget allow.

Hope with fingers and toes crossed that they find one that they become truly passionate about;

and then do all you can to support them in whatever they fall in love with.

At that point you can be happy to know that they are following *their* heart and *their* dream. If it is something that you can do together, *BONUS*. If not, sit back, enjoy and be there for them. All kids love it when they can show their parents how good they become at doing something they love and have worked hard for.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hahaha, awesome! Looks like a sweet attentive fellow.

I don’t know how western riding works... but a helmet is a good idea on a tall strong spooky by nature creature. My skull would have broken several times without wearing one - also while hacking.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Neni, she rides English. The western tack is part of the long story. She has money from selling her old English saddle that won't fit this horse that she will use to purchase a proper fitting English saddle. 
Cking CL 1st and putting feelers out to fellow horse ppl before we stop looking used and have to buy new.

Mia is 16+ hands, 15 yrs old and very nice horse. 

Oldman, we have done this with all 3 kids and they each gravitated to their sport. Baseball for one, football the other & horses for the 3rd. 
I was blessed to be able to snowboard with all 3 and coach all their sports till the time there talents exceeded my abilities. 

Great times for all of us


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Wednesday & Sunday night will be my days this season


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

You're gonna have to tell the horse story sooner or later.......


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is her proudest moment. 

She took 3rd at a large show. Justa pic of her on the horse in the staging arena at the show.










Story is long and boring....someday.....or over beers at Sunburst since you moved. My oldest is getting a pass there since it's the best closest to campus

Zolemite keep texting me Wed will be better for me.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

be honest, you stole the horse. grand theft thoroughbred.

i like the horses with the racing stripes on their heads. natural born badasses right there.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

slyder said:


> Here is her proudest moment.


You definitely have to giver her shit since she is quitting...You taught a horse to stand still for a picture, woopty doo, I slay mountains.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i like the horses with the racing stripes on their heads. natural born badasses right there.


Hahahaha, "racing stripe"... what a sweet term! This made my day! 
Mine has a "racing stripe" (how the hell is this called in English ) in the shape of a question mark. Lol, fits perfectly. Super enthusiastic insecure badass racer rabbit heart :laugh: Yeah! Yeah? Wanna go? Yeah! Now? U sure?

Slyder, that's a Tennessee Walking Horse she's mounting? Never saw one in real life, just pictures... they have impressive special gait, eh? Is that sort of a dressage contest she's performing? Interesting tack... never seen that type of rein and martingale combination before... how are they called? (already got used to the new lingo you'll gonna have to acquire )


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

haha. it's called a blaze in english. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horse_markings


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Ever notice how the hobbies get more expensive with each kid you have? You may want to get a snip snip. The next one will decidprobably decide to take up Americas Cup Yacht racing.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

We will get more rides together hopefully this season!


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

I was in the same boat. My kids abandoned me a while ago to be with their friends. Looking for a new challenge, I joined Ski Patrol. Love it. Plus I now have 130 extra pair of eyes on my kids.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

neni said:


> Slyder, that's a Tennessee Walking Horse she's mounting? Never saw one in real life, just pictures... they have impressive special gait, eh? Is that sort of a dressage contest she's performing? Interesting tack... never seen that type of rein and martingale combination before... how are they called? (already got used to the new lingo you'll gonna have to acquire )


Neni: yes I am getting used to the terms but still not much clue. I am a kinda behind the scenes guy. Take care of the horse, right the check, clean the stall, help tack her etc....see the cool jobs I have 
This is her trainers horse, one of them. She mainly rides side saddle?? hope that is right. Again which tack is used for which style, totally in the dark but learning



f00bar said:


> You may want to get a snip snip.


f00bar: no worries on this front. Used the frozen peas on my junk many years ago



supham said:


> I was in the same boat. My kids abandoned me a while ago to be with their friends. Looking for a new challenge, I joined Ski Patrol. Love it. Plus I now have 130 extra pair of eyes on my kids.


supham: I took a run at instructing a few years back and greatly enjoyed it. With my work schedule it took away from much of my personal riding and I just couldn't commit to the hours they needed me. I still teach friends kids & I we have tons of newbies at our hill. I have on more than several occasions helped complete strangers when I was caught chatting with them on the bunny and green runs either chilling or trying my hand at buttering. Even given them nearly a full hour or more of free newbie rider lesson. 
I enjoyed instructing and helping others learn. I just cant fit the hours into my schedule that they want/need me. Additionally trying to ride with more buddies this season since I"m solo and a few more trips with buddies as well.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

slyder said:


> Neni: yes I am getting used to the terms but still not much clue. I am a kinda behind the scenes guy. Take care of the horse, right the check, clean the stall, help tack her etc....see the cool jobs I have


We have a term for this grooms: TT (abbr. for "Turnier Trottel" = contest fool.)
Haha, you're already an advanced TT if you're allowed to help with the tack. SO wouldn’t dare to put on the comp tack (saddle-bridle-5point breastplate and brushing boots), he just installs the studs as there's nothing one can do wrong there  (besides the selection of the _right_ studs... :laugh


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

So she decided ya lets teach Mia to jump


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

slyder said:


> So she decided ya lets teach Mia to jump


Slyder, does she has a helmet on? cannot tell from the pic.If not,are they required to have one?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

No she doesn't and I haven't nor am proud of why we aren't enforcing one. 
When she trained Hunter Jumper in the past she always wore one. Now she rarely wheres a helmet. Even when she just goes on a slow trail ride through the pastures. 
I think mom & I are going to have to address this and decide what we want as well. I think we think its safe but in the back of our minds we know it's a dangerous sport.
The stable that we board at does not "require" riders to where a helmet


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

slyder said:


> So she decided ya lets teach Mia to jump



Cool matching brushing boots and saddle pad. Both, girl and horse have good jumping style. Time to start the helmet discussion with her...  There are nice looking light n comfy ones available nowadays, many colors and styles, also girly stuff with lots of Swarovski gems.

Wearing helmets is mandatory over here for official comps and most trainings, even dressage. Most kids also wear a body/back protector for jumping lessons. I do as well. Was glad to wear one many times... falls are simply common once you start to jump.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

neni said:


> Cool matching brushing boots and saddle pad. Both, girl and horse have good jumping style. Time to start the helmet discussion with her...  There are nice looking light n comfy ones available nowadays, many colors and styles, also girly stuff with lots of Swarovski gems.
> 
> Wearing helmets is mandatory over here for official comps and most trainings, even dressage. Most kids also wear a body/back protector for jumping lessons. I do as well. Was glad to wear one many times... falls are simply common once you start to jump.


Neni she has a helmet and when she trained more Hunter Jumper she wore it all the time. Side Saddle she hasn't worn it much, nor her trail riding. Again mom and I may need to discuss this further

Hunter Jumper is where her true passion is !! She's been doing H-J since she was 10


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

slyder said:


> Hunter Jumper is where her true passion is !! She's been doing H-J since she was 10


Awesome, sounds as if she's very versatile... next thing to check out: eventing


----------

